# Want to get a snake.. again...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well about 6 months ago I sold my beautiful bearded dragons(of which i traded my boa for) and told myself i was "done" with reptiles... the itch is back and I want a snake again--- I have always been in awe of the look of an albino ball-- just wasnt willing to fork out the 4-5 grand for one... Recenly as I have been looking around I have noticed they are much more affordable now and am about 99% sure on going and getting one of these next tuesday... I have a large breeder near my town that I can go and hand pick one out--- he said he'll sell one to me for 600... which is the best deal i have seen by far--- the way i look at it... EVEN if i get sick of him down the road I will be able to re sell him at breeding size and probably get close to double my money back??? he should keep me very interested as I love they way they look but its nice to know that if i had to find him another home he would keep his value--- what do you guys think? go for it?

heres a pic of one of the little guys ill be goin to see... he has around 8-10 07 babies and a handful of 08's already--- he recommended the 07's because they were well started already- id have to agree??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pretty for sure...but not my speed. If it blows your hair back, go for it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I assume he's selling you a male at that price?

AND. If you get the choice definitely go for the 07 babies. No point in taking something smaller with a higher potential for feeding issues, especially if they're around the same price.

Keep us updated.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

$600 go for it bro,,thats only a quarter of what i was offered for one... i wanted one and i have money to spend(just not on a snake ) balls being picky eaters its not worth it for me to spend all that money on a animal that might not eat and die,,


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That is such a nice snake. Why do they cost so much?

I don't really have much knowledge about snakes but I have wanted one for awhile.
Maybe you and Mettle can school me on the subject a little haha


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

get it i have always wanted on of those so jealous right now


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will have pics up tuesday evening---


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so your buying the snake bro,,,,? how big is it going to be..?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yea... when ive set my mind on something ive got to get it... hes just a baby in that 12-15in range... cant wait, ive wanted one of these for years--


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

$600
that a smoken deal man....last i looked thay for 3-4-5Gz.....get it....and love it









i just found this

look at this.....

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=7&de=578540


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

those are burms dude... im gettin the ball python-


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

lol.....my bad....he had it in the ball forum


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no... you were in the "python" forum... the balls have their own forum-


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> no... you were in the "python" forum... the balls have their own forum-


hmmm....i was in the ball forum and did a search for albino and it come up....so idk....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah... i know what ya mean now---


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you think that is expensive ppl... check out piebald ball prices and vpi snow

awsome snake KOK you should get it for sure... I have a pastel


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hell, if he said 600 for an albino ball and didnt specify male or female try to pick out a female. will be worth way more at breeding size.

you plan on getting into breeding balls KOK? my friend just got into it and has a handful of pastels and a spider. they are all late o6s or early 07s. he bought a couple pastels at tinley this last fall. just curious since i am in wi also what breeder this is that you know. my friend possibly might know the same guy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The other thing that just came to mind about this, KoK, is that you have to beware scammers. Even when it comes to reptiles. Sometimes if a deal seems too good to be true it is just that. I would pretty much be on par with demanding to see the animals in person, if you can or haven't already, and also only giving him the money when you take home the snake. It's different if you're having it shipped... but this just came to mind as I was recently browsing the Fauna BOI (board of inquiry).

As a side thought to that... If you want to check this guy out on the BOI it would be a good idea. PM me and I'll send you the link if you don't already have it.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

good point Mettle $600 for an albino is pretty low, but like i know someone who will be bredding his albinos shortly and he told me he is going to flood the market with cheap albinos to try to get the priced lowered a little bit...so maybe this guy is trying to do the same...which piebalds would go down! there amazing looking


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont think he has to worry about scammers mettle. if he was doing an online purchase then yeah you are correct. but this is a breeder in town that he has spoken too. he is gonna be able to go the the breeders facility and hand pick one. so he is going to be able to see the snake before any money is exchanged


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

got the snake home safely... what a beaut--- Id have to say that after looking at nearly every possible ball python morph(of all sizes) the albino is my fav hands down!! what a snake, has a TOTALLY different look than anything ive ever seen-- I lucked out too-- he sold me one that he was planning on holding back but changed his mind due to his number of albinos he has--- this guy has ALOT more mass on him than any of the other ones availible and I was told he was a great eater... he also is BRIGHT white, which is why he wanted to keep him- so basically I got a male that is damn near large enough to breed... and had the best color out of the 10 availible for a great price!!! awesome deal all the way around-

I handled him for a bit last night but didnt have my camera card on hand--- I may take him out tonight and ill snap a couple pics--- otherwise ill give him another day to chill and ill snap some tommorow for sure--

mettle- i have dealt with this breeder before- I bought my dragons from him-- there was a 0% chance for anything but the BEST to happen dealing with Garrick--- he lives in Wasau WI and his site is www.crestedgecko.com--- he got going with dragons and geckos but looks like he is starting to focus more on balls--- he told me he plans on producing around 3000 babies next season----


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> got the snake home safely... what a beaut--- Id have to say that after looking at nearly every possible ball python morph(of all sizes) the albino is my fav hands down!! what a snake, has a TOTALLY different look than anything ive ever seen-- I lucked out too-- he sold me one that he was planning on holding back but changed his mind due to his number of albinos he has--- this guy has ALOT more mass on him than any of the other ones availible and I was told he was a great eater... he also is BRIGHT white, which is why he wanted to keep him- so basically I got a male that is damn near large enough to breed... and had the best color out of the 10 availible for a great price!!! awesome deal all the way around-
> 
> I handled him for a bit last night but didnt have my camera card on hand--- I may take him out tonight and ill snap a couple pics--- otherwise ill give him another day to chill and ill snap some tommorow for sure--
> 
> mettle- i have dealt with this breeder before- I bought my dragons from him-- there was a 0% chance for anything but the BEST to happen dealing with Garrick--- he lives in Wasau WI and his site is www.crestedgecko.com--- he got going with dragons and geckos but looks like he is starting to focus more on balls--- he told me he plans on producing around 3000 babies next season----


Thats so awsome!!! im happy for you! thats an awsome snake cant wait to see your photos, me and my friend checked out that guys page and he is gathering some money and will most likely be buying an albino from him...hes got females for $800!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you will not be disapointed with his animals!!!!!!! im not going to get into breeding... which is why i bought a male-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic! Definitely more than a little jealous over here, haha.

If you do decide to breed you can always buy a few regular females and get some possible het for albinos. (Still some money in that.) That'd be fun. Or some other random morph and see what you get.

Regardless. GET PICS!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pics will be taken tonight... his first 6-8 hours in the tank he was all over the place checking it out... the last 24 he has been laying on the heat- so i figured i better not bother him last night-- 2nt he should be good to go- ill get some pics up 2mrw mornin-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

obviously u know nothing KOK

check out ball-pythons.net

U shouldnt handle for a week,,, let him get used to his surroundings


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... ok, ill ask him in a week if hes ready to be held---


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ICEE said:


> obviously u know nothing KOK
> 
> check out ball-pythons.net
> 
> U shouldnt handle for a week,,, let him get used to his surroundings


Wow. Calm down there, tiger.

Do you actually own any snakes? Or are you just reciting what you see online?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i own a pastel bp ... and im getting a rack soon

list im getting is

spider
pie
butterball
albino pair

cant wait to get my rack... After I move


----------

